# School assignment help



## mrsmac (Sep 27, 2006)

My oldest daughter (nearly 15) has a food tech. assignment which she has to plan 4 savoury and 4 sweet finger food recipes for a group which includes a person with nut allergies, a muslim and a person who is lactose intolerant (they are allowed trace amounts) all 3 must be able to eat all the foods! Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! 
PS I am not doing the assignement for her, just relaying her message


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 27, 2006)

grilled asparagus with lemon aioli dip
sesame chicken with soy sauce
shrimp cocktail
sweet & sour meatballs

lemon tarts
chocolate chip cookie
raspberry in puff pastry cup
pineapple coconut kabob


----------



## amber (Sep 27, 2006)

What did the teacher offer in terms of where they find this information? Did she/he offer any resources?  I can understand nut allergies and milk, but I have no idea what muslims do or do not eat.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2006)

Muslims are no pork for sure. I think their dietary requirements are very similar to Jewish ones.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 27, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> What did the teacher offer in terms of where they find this information? Did she/he offer any resources?  I can understand nut allergies and milk, but I have no idea what muslims do or do not eat.



Muslims are no pork.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 27, 2006)

And also no wine/alcohol for Muslims, even if you cook the wine off of the food.


----------



## amber (Sep 27, 2006)

Couscous with various vegetables
Lamb and rice ( I think lamb is acceptable?)
Lobster
Sea scallops with pickled watermelon rind

Grilled fruit
Lemon sherbet
Baked apples
Italian ice


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

Baked, salt crusted fingerling potatoes
tomato and basil crustini
coconut, curried fried shrimp
grilled pesto flatbreads

Sorbet
Sorbet
Sorbet
Sorbet?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 28, 2006)

Humm .. that is kind of a strange mix ......

Eleminate any nut or dairy products - that takes care of two problems. That basically leaves you with looking for Halal recipes (the Muslim version of Jewish Kosher - which is not the same) that do not include dairy or nuts.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 28, 2006)

halal represents the way in which an animal is slaughtered(in the name of "god"/Alah").There are more technicalities in a kosher kitchen. There are pleny of dishes that can meet both needs, it is just a matter of "P.C." preperation and cooking.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 28, 2006)

There are more differences between Halal and Kosher than that, TATTRAT.

While "how" an animal is slaughtered is "one" difference (all things being equal as far as technique - it's the way prayers are offered) - it's not the only difference. Some things that are Kosher are not Halal ... and some things that are Halal in one Muslim sect is Haraam in another (vinegar for one example).


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys are brilliant!! Its a pretty complicated task for sure, especially cause the teacher didn't specify how strict a muslim the person is. Anyway you have all given her heaps to work with thankyou so much.


----------



## Hades (Sep 28, 2006)

falafel balls (like these here: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/231755) would definately eliminate the halal, lactose and nut intolerance and most other problems (like vegetarians). And moreover, they're some of the best (tastiest and healthiest) non-McDo fastfood around.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2006)

I would have her search for vegitarian recipes. Most of those are generally kosher and also halal.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2006)

Some Moslums consider shellfish to be unacceptable.  Apparantly there is some debate among groups.  To be safe, you should eliminate shellfish.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree that she should center her search on vegetarian recipes - vegans in particular, as they don't consume any dairy products.  Any recipe that's certified "vegan" & doesn't have any nut products in it should work fine for all the parameters set.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 28, 2006)

As far as your daughter's school assignment help goes there has to be some research that you can do on the internet.  Did the school give her any suggestions.

I hope she figures it all out and the children enjoy everything.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2006)

this sounds like the beginning of a joke: a peanut, a cow, and a muslim walk into a bar...


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2006)

mrsmac, thanks for this thread, I'm learning a ton about dietary requirements that I never knew before.


----------



## kyles (Sep 28, 2006)

Halal meat can be difficult to obtain in Australia. I am sure in the big smoke of Sydney it's not so much of a problem, but I bet the teacher would be impressed if said daughter researched the availablity and included a sentence on that! When I lived in Tasmania, the two halal butchers closed, so my muslim friends were reduced to fish and vegetables. Some of my muslim friends would eat non halal chicken some wouldn't.

Here you can buy halal meat at my local supermarket! And in my old suburb it was actually difficult to buy non Halal or non Kosher meat (I lived smack bang between a muslim area and a jewish one)

Beware hidden pork. Gelatine is a no no, Muslims use agar agar which is a seaweed derivative. I have some muslim friends who have an "ignorance is an excuse" policy and believe they are not held accountable for accidentally ingesting things that are not allowed, others go to great lengths to ensure that there is no chance they are having something forbidden.


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 23, 2006)

Some people that are allergic to nuts also cannot eat seasame seeds but I think that might be getting a little bit too technical.


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 23, 2006)

Jess finished the assignment today and will hand it in tomorrow. She listed DC in the bibliography! I will let you all know how she did when the teacher marks it. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh, dear.  Thank heaven I took home ec a few decades ago.  Yes, I have freinds that are in all those categories, but never try to make every dish satisfy every need.  I just make sure there is something for everyone.  My Jewish and Muslim friends eat pretty much the same food.  Vegans can be very hard to please, so I do need to know in advance if they are coming.  I actually had to confess to putting worcestershire sauce in a dish when I learned at last moment that a friend's daughter had "gone vegan".  My lactose intolerant friends, thank heaven, take a pill if they need to.  But if you have to satisfy all of them with every dish on the table, just skewer fruits and vegetables and leave it at that!  Roasted veggies make a great broth.  Any dish with beans -- humus, soups, stews.  Whenever you need a substitute for a smoked pork (ham, ham hocks, etc), then cook some veggies (squash, eggplant, onions) over coals, then make soup from them.  I know your daughter's assignment is over, but these are good hints for everyone who has a wide variety of ethnic diversity in their social group.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 6, 2006)

Jess got her assignment back today and got 23 out of 25 (she lost a mark for not having her worksheet with it) I was really proud of her and she was really pleased so thankyou so much everyone for your input.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

That's terrific!!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Jess!!!


----------



## lulu (Nov 8, 2006)

Which recipes did she decide to go with?  That's a mark to be proud of!


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 12, 2006)

Jess had the following things in her menu.
Tomato and basil bruschetta
Felafel balls
Marinated mushrooms
Sweet and sour beef meatballs
Apple Croissants
Grilled fruit kebabs
Milk free, egg free butterscotch crinkles
Chocolate cupcakes

With a cranberry and apple cocktail (non alcoholic)


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic menu!  Makes all of us feel proud and useful.


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wow!*

The quality of this forum is amazing! I've only been here a short while and I have been reading a lot of posts, just to see where I fit in. I read this post from start to finish and you guys are amazing(wait I said that) To see how everyone pitched in and then to actually get to see the outcome. Wow! I haven't earn enough karma to pass it to everyone on this thread, So let me just say...good job.

 Julius


----------

